# Winter Rafting Porn Needed



## Voodoo003 (Jul 21, 2013)

These short dark days are getting me down I need more talk about rafting. Let's hear about recent runs, trips you can only do in the winter, huge waves at these flows, freezing cold swims, sweet gear you got for Christmas and are looking to use, trips you are doing soon, trips you never got to do or want to do again. I cleaned all the pine needles off my 97' NRS yesterday because the tarp blew off her, got me jonesing for a float. Feed the need.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Verde Arizona. we launched Christmas day with two other couples on the downside of a rain event water spike. Good friends, good water, three round boats, one tandem canoe. Kiki and I had to take out at Childs on Wed. but two others took our place and the crew continues on to a Horseshoe takeout on the 8th. Nothing quite as special as a Verde winter solstice adventure!


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

Voodoo003 said:


> These short dark days are getting me down I need more talk about rafting. Let's hear about recent runs, trips you can only do in the winter, huge waves at these flows, freezing cold swims, sweet gear you got for Christmas and are looking to use, trips you are doing soon, trips you never got to do or want to do again. I cleaned all the pine needles off my 97' NRS yesterday because the tarp blew off her, got me jonesing for a float. Feed the need.


Planning on doing the North Umpqua this Sunday. Will let you know how it went.


----------



## Voodoo003 (Jul 21, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about Faja! You are a real go getter. Ice storm into snow storm into rain can only make it better.


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

Did the Upper McKenzie with Voodoo003, 01/15/2016It was a great day. Sunny, no wind, just beautiful water and scenery.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Faja! I feel like the caption for that picture should be "Tip the guide, not the Raft".
Awesome pictures to by the way!


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

Nice-Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Toshkya (Nov 26, 2012)

I got out this weekend! https://youtu.be/LwPNg3ynAys


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

Ice, I mean nice, rig!!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

My Christmas present was a new touring kayak. Eddyline Caribbean 14 SOT. Carrying on my red & black theme, just like my raft. Hopefully I'll be paddling it on a Black Canyon trip next month.

My other Christmas present should be arriving in the mail tomorrow. A Kokatat Surge drysuit.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

i built a custom frame for Willpaddleforfood for his 12-6" sotar. he is supposed to run westwater on it this weekend, and has threatened to post pictures of it.


----------



## GROH (Nov 10, 2013)

Patiently waiting!









WYO


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice Rig ROGH


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

GROH sorry


----------

